# The story of an untouchable.



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

Roland opened his eyes. The first thing to greet him from his inky and dreamless sleep was an appalling stench. Unwashed bodies and fear. He sat up to take stock of his situation, a bad idea. The next thing to greet him from his sleep was a pounding headache, it felt as though his skull was going to burst. 
"G'mornin laddie. How was ye' rest?" a gravelly old voice, from the corner of the barred chamber he found him self in. A holding cell of some sort.
"Where the hell am I?" 
"Oh, you don' wanna know."
"Just tell me."
"Yer in trouble. Killed the planetary governor, very bad fer yer chances of surviving the week."
The memories came flooding back. Ah yes, Governor Grulin, the man responsible for so much atrocity, dead by Roland's hand. He had shot him personally. His hands slipped towards his hips unconsciously. Empty.
"Harhar. Ye think they'd let you keep those?"
"Who the hell are you?"
"Drolin. Drolin Gothis. Embezzlement, extortion, tithe evasion. I'll be executed at dawn."
"I should have been executed already." 
"Aye." The old man grinned. "They have special plans for you."
***
Several hours later...
A clanking sound brought Roland abruptly awake. He sat bolt upright. _Gah. Damned headache._ 
"Here he is Inquisitor. The one responsible."
"He was to be held separately. The orders were explicit." 
"We have limited space. This man is to be executed by sunrise."
"I'll spare you the trouble." A tremendous roaring boom filled the small detention cell, Roland's ears were left ringing. Blood was all over the cell. Drolin Gothis's headless body lay splayed on the floor.
"God-emperor..." The Arbites whispered.
"Get up. Roland Drune you are under Inquisitorial jurisdiction, come with me." 
They marched through the narrow corridors of the Arbites detention center. 
Roland followed the grim and imposing figure. Escape was not an option. The Inquisitor was armed to the teeth, and obviously deadly. Roland tried honesty.
"He was a Nurgle worshipper you know."
The Inquisitor stiffened but continued walking, obviously Roland hit a nerve. _Hmmm... something familiar about this one._ thought Roland.
As they entered the lobby, Roland saw the Inquisitor's retinue. Not a bunch he'd want to tangle with. 
But what stopped him dead in his tracks was the Inquisitor's face. Now that there was light... 
"Dear Emperor! Philostratus? Is that really you?"
***
The Inquisitor was not quite as stonefaced as before. Genuine surprise showed briefly. "How do you know my name? It was not spoken before you."
"Jekkis Prime, when there was a Jekkis Prime. Don't you remember?"
The Inquisitor seemed to fumble, but it was a momentary lapse. 
"Karth."
"Yes sir?"
"Transport the prisoner to the _Shadow Blade_ he is to be well treated, but he is not to have and contact with anyone until I personally debrief him."
"Yes sir."
***
_Another fucking holding cell._ This one was even less hospitable than the first, less stench, more light. But also a greater sense of menace and confinement. 
"Come with me. Do not speak."
The door hissed open, Roland followed the man. The man was armored as stormtrooper, gasmask and sealed suit. Obviously not a man to scrap with.
They reached another room.
"Enter." The voice issued from the mask's vox grille, monotone and threatening.
Roland did as he was told.
He sat at the table. Roland was around 36, standard. His face was handsome and even featured, but weathered and rugged. His eyes were hard and blue. His hair black, no grey yet. For years he had been seeking vengeance. Vengeance for his kin, for his home. He had avenged, and now, he was in the hands of the Inquisition. But fate had a way of making Roland's life very interesting.
***


----------



## OneEyedSpaceMarine (Mar 17, 2008)

Feel free to leave comments, this will be continued but i need to go to sleep.
Its actually based off of an inquisitor campaign a friend and i GM'd.


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

> Another fucking holding cell. _This one was even less hosptable than the first,_ less stench, more light. Nonetheless it was an unpleassant place to be.


I think you mean "more hospitable" or something along those lines.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

Come on buddy. Continue on with this thang =O!


----------

